
Julia: Come for the Syntax, Stay for the Speed - rbanffy
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-02310-3?error=cookies_not_supported&code=89756e6e-7f2c-4005-ad0d-47d6a912c986
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20563351](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20563351)

